# How to use 3M fast cut plus



## markhinton (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm picking up my new car this weekend, and there's a scratch on the front bumper which I'm going to repair with a touch up spray. Once I've wet sanded it I was hoping to refine the finish by using the 3M range, but heard a lot of people saying it's wasted time if you're using it by hand?

Do I have to go borrow someones machine polisher or is it possible? Cheers!


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

They do say machine polisher use only on the bottle. I don't think you'd break the abrasives down sufficiently (or even at all) by using the product by hand.

Best bet would be to try and borrow a machine, sorry fella


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Mark, youll be very lucky to get a good finnish after wet sanding by hand IMO


----------



## autoperfection (Nov 6, 2006)

There are polishes that you can use by hand, but generally speaking 3M isn't one of them!

The 3M polishes and compounds are designed to be used at high speeds, which is why sometimes even people who are using a machine still don't get on with them, and it's because they don't have the machine at a high enough rpm.

Using them by hand simply won't generate enough speed needed to break down the product and you'd more than likely end up putting more marks in than you would remove.

If you're looking to do the correction by hand, you could try Poorboys Super Swirl Remover 2 followed by Super Swirl Remover 1 - these would be much more effective by hand.

Hope this helps

Taryn and Jim :thumb:


----------



## markhinton (Sep 25, 2006)

That's handy as I have SSR2 and SSR1 in the garage, I think I might even have some SSR2.5 left, so saves me buying anything. Do you think the finish would be 'ok' if I'm doing it all by hand? Might finally bite the bullet and get a machine polisher if it's not great!

Cheers for your replies guys, really helpful!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Hello Mark!

What car are you getting? You had a 172 last didn't you?

Russ.


----------



## markhinton (Sep 25, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Hello Mark!
> 
> What car are you getting? You had a 172 last didn't you?
> 
> Russ.


I did, and I've gone for another Clio Sport but this time it's a 182 in titanium silver lol! How's the Meggy?

Btw just another thought, I also have some of the Megs Scratch X laying around somewhere, any good?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Silver... boring as hell to detail, but absolutely hassle free 

ScratchX is easy to break down by hand, but I'd try the SSR's first... Menz 203S is another good one.


----------



## markhinton (Sep 25, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Silver... boring as hell to detail, but absolutely hassle free
> 
> ScratchX is easy to break down by hand, but I'd try the SSR's first... Menz 203S is another good one.


That was my thinking behind it, I'm at uni and rarely get a chance to wash the car so I wanted something which would be low maintenance! Plus all the 172 Cups I viewed had been ragged - found this one 20miles from me, FRSH and one lady owner from new so I'm happy!

I thought the Menz range need a machine to work in as well?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nope, the newer Menz polishes break down very easily by hand, such as 203S. The new Megs would be fine too, such as 105 and 205. 

Sounds like a mint 182 you've got there! Does it have the Cup packs?

The Megane is good thanks! I got bored and wanted to replace it, but there's nothing to touch it unless I spend a lot more or go a lot older...


----------



## markhinton (Sep 25, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Nope, the newer Menz polishes break down very easily by hand, such as 203S. The new Megs would be fine too, such as 105 and 205.
> 
> Sounds like a mint 182 you've got there! Does it have the Cup packs?
> 
> The Megane is good thanks! I got bored and wanted to replace it, but there's nothing to touch it unless I spend a lot more or go a lot older...


Ok I'll order some of that, what shall I finish up with after? Also Cleanyourcar sell 250ml pots, that'll be enough for at least one area won't it? 1l seems a bit much!

No Cup packs, personally I prefer the silver wheels but I reckon I'll switch them for some Turini's at some point. In silver of course. The suspension will get fettled with later on so after that there won't be much difference from a Cup!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

No need to finish up after 203S, if you work it hard enough it should be fine, especially on such a small area.

182 sounds nice! Agree on the silver, I'm tempted to do my Anth wheels silver!


----------



## Bigadz (Jan 18, 2007)

To be honest i think you are going to struggle by hand if you are wet sanding. I would suggest borrowing/purchasing a machine. You just wont be able to get enough cut with a hand product.


----------



## autoperfection (Nov 6, 2006)

markhinton said:


> That's handy as I have SSR2 and SSR1 in the garage, I think I might even have some SSR2.5 left, so saves me buying anything. Do you think the finish would be 'ok' if I'm doing it all by hand? Might finally bite the bullet and get a machine polisher if it's not great!
> 
> Cheers for your replies guys, really helpful!


It will be hard work to get results after wet sanding by hand, but with a lot of time and effort, you will get there - just be patient and don't expect it to look fantastic straight away

:thumb:


----------



## markhinton (Sep 25, 2006)

Ok well what's Kestrel's kits like? Or should I spend a bit more and get a Megs G220?


----------



## autoperfection (Nov 6, 2006)

Out of the two, there's not much difference in performance really. Just go for whichever one you like the look and feel of most


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Meguiars newer SMAT compounds like 105 and Ultimate Compound can give some results by hand. Use a German type hand applicator, yellow side of a yellow-red-black coloured one, or a Lake Country orange or yellow hand pad to use the compound for correction and black side for finishing. 

Another option is Gtechniq's P1. I haven't tried it yet but it is also said to correct good even by hand.


----------



## markhinton (Sep 25, 2006)

Ok I think I'm going for Kestrel which should make this whole process a lot quicker and with hopefully better results. This also means I can use 3M which is what I originally wanted :lol:

Only just found out Matt from i4detailing lives no more than a stones throw from me so I'll be ordering from him once I've decided on the package!

Cheers for your help again people, I'll be on here through the terrifying ordeal to get more pointers from you I'm sure!


----------



## surreystyle (Jul 2, 2009)

Sorry to Hijack this a little, but in regards to the 3m '3 stage' process, what kind of working times are we looking at with a DA? Especially interested in this as I might make the switch from meguiars,

i'm guessing for example fast cut plus on a compounding pad, spread on speed 2 on the g220, then maybe 4 minutes on speed 5? and repeat for the other 2?

:thumb:


----------



## autoperfection (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Surreystyle,

As a general guide those timings should be ok, but the best way to do it is to work the polishes for the amount of time needed to get the results you're looking for, rather than a specific time. 

You also need to get a feel for how the polishes are breaking down, for instance, there's no point polishing away for 5 minutes if there's no polish left on the panel after 2 or 3 minutes.

As a guide, work the polishes until they go clear 

Hope this helps

Taryn and Jim :thumb:


----------



## surreystyle (Jul 2, 2009)

cheers guys, big help  Anyone know the best supplier for this?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I think autoperfection may sell it... lol!


----------

